# What music did you last buy??



## Dude111 (May 15, 2013)

I just got these records today...

1) Best of Styx
2) Billy Squire - Dont say No
3) Deep Purple - Who do we think we are
4)  Steely Dans Greatest hits - Excellent 2 record set (Greatest hits 72-78)

And a cassette 

Ratt - Out of the celler


EDIT:

I just got Lynyrd Skynyrd Greatest Hits LP (73-79) (2 record set) 

And another RATT cassette - Invasion of your privacy


----------



## Dude111 (May 18, 2013)

I got 6 more excellent records today!!!!

1) A beatles 45 - Lady Madonna and Inner light (That one is OK,not as good as Lady Madonna)

2) The Who - Who's next

3) Mark,Don and Mel - Grand Funk Railroad (2 record Set)
4) The Who - Quadrophenia (2 record Set)

All are the original Pressings 


These are the first two 2 record sets I have had that DO NOT GO IN ORDER! (On the first record is side 1 and 4 (Instead of 1 and 2)) Did they used to do them all like this??


----------



## konradv (May 19, 2013)

Haven't bought in a while, just cruise youtube.


----------



## Toronado3800 (May 19, 2013)

konradv said:


> Haven't bought in a while, just cruise youtube.



Ditto.

Last I bought for me was some John Fogerty greatest hits CD with a couple pretty decent new tracks on it.

The Mrs likes country so I grab a CD every other holiday or so.  Faith or Carrie or some gal now that Brooks N Dunn are no longer


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 20, 2013)

Last Thursday, I purchased the new album from Trace Adkins named Love Will.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly (a day one fan of him)

P.S. I loved watching him be named the All Star Celebrity Apprentice last night! By the way the ice cream that Trace created for Wal Greens to sell as that show's final assignment is awesome! Get it while you can! The name of it is Maple Macadamia Mash Up.


----------



## Pop23 (May 20, 2013)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Last Thursday, I purchased the new album from Trace Adkins named Love Will.
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> ...



Last music I bought were:

Charlie Danials Band Greatest hits
Jackson Browne   Saturate before using
Carol King Tapestry
America - Greatest Hits

Really loved seeing Trace win, although either would have been excellent. One of my favorite songs is "I'm tryin".


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 20, 2013)

_'Allelujah! Don't Bend! Ascend!_ by Godspeed You! Black Emperor


----------



## Pop23 (May 20, 2013)

Toronado3800 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't bought in a while, just cruise youtube.
> ...



Speaking of Country, somehow I got on a list of people that a coalition of Country Music Stations calls to sample new music. They call and you rate the songs from 1 to 5, and they use that information to choose what new songs get played on the stations. Been doing it for 5 years now once a month.

Kind of got away from Country for a few years until I started doing those phone surveys.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 20, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Really loved seeing Trace win, although either would have been excellent. One of my favorite songs is "I'm tryin".


To me, that is one of the best songs that went to radio from him.   

God bless you and Trace always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (May 20, 2013)

Shivaree

* I Oughtta Give You A Shot In The Head For Making Me Live In This Dump*


----------



## Bezukhov (May 20, 2013)

_Maiden Voyage_~~Herbie Hancock

One of the most beautiful albums of all time.


----------



## Dude111 (May 24, 2013)

I just got 2 records today 

Seals and Crofts Greatest Hits
K-TEL - The Hot Ones (Collection of HOT songs from the 70s)


----------



## Dude111 (May 30, 2013)

I just got......

A record - MOTT THE HOOPLE - MOTT

And a U2 Concert on VHS "Under a blood red sky" (June 5th 1983 - Denver Colorado)


----------



## Pop23 (May 30, 2013)

Love that video!!!!

Not a huge U2 fan, but that was worth every penny


----------



## J.E.D (May 31, 2013)

Cracker - Sunshine in the Land of Milk and Honey

Frank Black & the Catholics - self-titled


----------



## Missourian (Jun 1, 2013)

Guns and Roses, Use Your Illusion in 1991


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 1, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/2L7mbYt3Zl8]Callin' Baton Rouge - Garth Brooks - YouTube[/ame]

Garth Brooks~ In Pieces CD. For the above in particular.


----------



## Dude111 (Jun 1, 2013)

Got 5 more excellent LPs yesterday and a cassette!!

1) The Doors - Wierd Scenes inside the gold mine (Its the one with 'riders on the storm' on it) - 2 record set

2) Pink Floyd - A nice pair (The piper @ the gates of dawn/A saucerful of secrets) - 2 record set

3) Deep Purple - Machine head

4) A cassette: Foreigner - Double Vision 



			
				Pop23 said:
			
		

> Love that video!!!!
> 
> Not a huge U2 fan, but that was worth every penny


Ya I read they almost cancelled that concert because it was raining,only 35º!! (Its amazing they did so well)


----------



## Dude111 (Jun 3, 2013)

I got 2 more records today!!!!!!

1) Black sabbath's first album

2) Mott the Hoople - All the young dudes


Both original pressings


----------



## Dude111 (Jun 10, 2013)

I got 5 records and 2 cassettes today!

1) Simon and garfunkel's greatest hits
2) The three suns - One enchanted evening
3) A 45 - Seals and Croft (Summer Breeze/East of Ginger Trees)
4) A 45 - Wings (Let him in/Beware my love)
5) A 45 - Peter and Gordon (A world without love/If I were you)
6) A cassette - Mike and the mechanics (No name on it)
7) A cassette - Darryl hall and John Oats - H2O


----------



## Dude111 (Jun 15, 2013)

Just got 3 records on friday 

1) The way we were (A collection of songs from that movie)
2) A 45: The Partridge Family (Breaking up is hard to do/Im here You're here) -- Both excellent songs!
3) A 45: Maureen McGovern (The Morning after/Midnight Storm) - Good songs!! (The morning after is on the poisidon adventure )


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 15, 2013)

The last album that I got was purchased on the day that it got released: Spit Fire from LeAnn Rimes.   

God bless you and her always!!!   

Holly (a day one fan of her)


----------



## eots (Jun 15, 2013)

22 songs for $6!...

McKenzie Ellis


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k6G6XNwILM]A Cigarette and a Porch (original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111 (Jun 24, 2013)

I struck it rich today!! (They just got 4 bins of records in!!)

I got all these

1) Rush - Moving Pictures
2) Boston - No name on it (I also have this cassette)
3) Country chart Busters - Traditonal country music (70s)
4) Music Country - Traditonal Country Music (70s)
5) Queen - The game (I had this album YEARS AGO,dont know what happend to it.... Glad to have it back!)
6) The J. Geils Band - Freeze Frame
7) The Police - Ghost in the machine
8) The cars - No name on it
9) Some radio stations name is on it,must be a collection of songs they played in the 70s (Several I see listed I like)
10) Van Halen - no name on it
11) The eagles Greatest hits (Volume 1)
12) The Police - Zenyatta Mondatta
13) Little river band - First Under the wire
14) A 45: Foreigner (Waiting for a girl like you/I'm gonna win)
15) A 45: Huey lewis and the news (Power of love/Bad is Bad)
16) A 45: Dire Straights (Money for nothing/Love over gold (live))


----------



## Dude111 (Jul 4, 2013)

I got 4 records today!!

1) Meet the Beatles - Thier FIRST ALBUM!! (This one is in Mono)
2) Dan Hill - Longer Fuse
3) A 45: The Monkees (Daydream Believer/Goin' Down)
4) A 45: The Monkees (Pleasant Valley Sunday/Words)


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 4, 2013)

Paid $8 for their newest CD. I've been following these guys for years...

A N Y K I N D


----------



## Dude111 (Jul 19, 2013)

I got 2 Records today 

1) Johnny - No name on it (I believe its Johnny Mathis's 1st album) - This one is in mono
2) A 45: The chordettes (Just between you and me/Soft sands)


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 19, 2013)

Norah Jones "Come away with me"


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Te11UaHOHMQ]Lana Del Rey - Young and Beautiful (from "The Great Gatsby" Soundtrack) - YouTube[/ame]

Lana Del Rey - Young and Beautiful


----------



## Connery (Aug 8, 2013)

A Fake book of music from a variety of periods.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 8, 2013)

Los Straitjackets "The Little Drummer Boy"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqOqH-JRkb0]Los Straitjackets "The Little Drummer Boy" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 14, 2013)

I just got 3 more excellent records yesterday 

1) REO Speedwagon - This time we mean it
2) 38 special - Wild-eyed southern boys
3) Steve Winwood - Talking back to the night


----------



## namvet (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't pay for it. I download from the tube and burn my own


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 14, 2013)

I first heard of this band, when they were featured in a Subaru commercial, and it was such a strong and happy sounding toe-tapper, I searched who it was performing and started downloading all their tunes, and burning them to CD's for my car. They are intense, whether slow or fast. They have also disbanded but came back under a different name, though it sounds similar. The lead singer is Shane MacGowan and I am surprised he is still alive, as alcohol has taken it's toll for so many years. 

Since then, I have stopped buying music, as I am so content with Pandora Internet Radio and all it brings to my life on many media devices. To avoid the ads, I subscribe, by paying a nominal and annual fee of $36.00.

But here is that band from Ireland, and that faboo Subaru commercial:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTbth9pQTyw]The Pogues - If I Should Fall from Grace with God - Hockey Mom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Aug 14, 2013)

A used CD of The Gap Band's greatest hits.

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17lkdqoLt44].[/ame]


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 30, 2013)

I got 10 records today 

1) Toto - no name on it (First album??)
2) Foreigner - Double Vision
3) Cat Stevens Greatest Hits
4) Black Sabbath - Sabbath Bloody Sabbath
5) Johnny Mathis - Merry Christmas (This one is in MONO (I have been wanting this album IN MONO for awhile (One of my favourite Johnny mathis albums)))

6) A 78: Ave Maria (Same song both sides (Different composers (THIS IS A FULL SIZE 78 (Same size as a 33)))

7) A 78: Bing Crosby - (You Do/How Soon)
8) A 78: Dick Haymas - (What do I have to do/A little Imagination)
9) A 78: Dick Haymas - (Maybe its because/It happens every Spring)
10) A 78: Andrews sisters & Guy Lumbardo - (Money is the root of all evil/Johnny Fedora)


----------



## Dude111 (Sep 7, 2013)

Boy... 2 boxs of records came in today @ salvation army!!

I got 10 pieces of gold!

1) Elton Johns Greatest hits - I almost put this back as I had so many!! (IM GLAD I DIDNT!! (I didnt know if I would have enuf $$$ (They only came to $10.60 though (I knew it wouldnt be much but I didnt have too much $$$ with me))))

2) Night Flight - A collection of songs from 1981 (I have this album (I got it in the 80s but didnt take care of it <<>> basically unplayable -- Im glad I found another copy!))

3) Eagles - One of these nights

4) Best of the Beach Boys - Volume 2

5) Men at work - Cargo

6) Harry Chapin - Verities & Balderdash

7) Terry Jacks - Seasons in the sun

8) Foreigner - Agent Provocateur

9) Phil Collins - Hello I must be going

10) Wings - Band on the run


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 7, 2013)

last time I bought music was prolly 'fore you were born...


----------



## FJO (Sep 8, 2013)

Buying music makes about as much sense as buying cook books when absolutely EVERYTHING you want to hear is available on the internet.

Having said that, the last time I bought music was about five years ago, when I came to realize that the world is dumbing down, as I saw the ever shrinking classical music section of CD's for sale, replaced by the ever increasing self space for obscene, racist, pornographic and idiotic rap and hip-hop.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 8, 2013)

^^^ If its true that every song known to man can be heard online, where can I hear "Bad Reputation" and "It Must Be In Her Jeans" from James Otto online?

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2013)

I stopped buying music in the 1980's.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2013)

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ If its true that every song known to man can be heard online, where can I hear "Bad Reputation" and "It Must Be In Her Jeans" from James Otto online?
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly



you tube.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 8, 2013)

^^^ I've already checked. Its not there.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 8, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/BkIeKsWt4dU]Rick Springfield - "Under the Milky Way" - YouTube[/ame]

Rick Springfield ~ Under The Milky Way

The Day After Yesterday


----------



## Dude111 (Sep 24, 2013)

I got 7 records today!!!!!!!

1) Journey - Frontiers
2) Bee Gee's greatest Hits (2 record set)
3) Foriegner - Head Games
4) The Doobie Brothers - Minute by minute
5) America - View from the ground
6) Billy Joel - The stranger
7) Bad Company - Desolation Angels


----------



## idb (Sep 24, 2013)

I bought my first new vinyl LP in about 20 years a couple of months back.
'Brothers' by 'The Black Keys'.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Dude111 (Oct 12, 2013)

A new bin of records came in on friday @ salvation army,i got these 

1) Motley Crue - Shout at the devil
2) AC/DC - T.N.T. (Australian version of thier "High voltage" album (A few different songs))
3) Lynyrd Skynyrd - No name on it (I have been wanting the studio version of FREEBIRD for awhile...... I have the live version of it ON 2 DIFFERENT RECORDS!!! (Greatest Hits and a collection of 70s music record))


----------



## Noomi (Oct 12, 2013)

Tarja Turunen's 'Colors In The Dark' album. Still waiting for it to arrive from Argentina:


----------



## Dude111 (Oct 14, 2013)

I got these today 

1) Journey - Infinity (Amazing album)
2) Loverboy - No name on it
3) In Excess's GREATEST VIDEO HITS (1980-1990) on VHS


----------



## Steven_R (Oct 14, 2013)

The last album I downloaded was Black Sabbath 13. The last CD I bought was the Singles soundtrack for a buck just so I could rip those songs to iTunes.

Best dollar I ever spent.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 16, 2013)

Last week, I found the CD was missing from Paul McCartney's "All the Best" compilation album. 

I received it in the mail yesterday. 





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XViNAoCq-k]Paul McCartney and Wings - With a Little Luck 1978 Video stereo widescreen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111 (Oct 24, 2013)

I last got a YES record (90125) and although I have this cassette and dont like it very much! (Doesnt sound very good) THE RECORD IS AMAZING!!!!!!

I guess records are the way to go!!! (I have always known that but I have had several cassettes/records where the records sound MUCH NICER than the same album on cassette!)

I almost didnt get this record as it had alot of white streaks on it,etc...... Wasnt taken care of very well..... But I gave the record A COMPLETE CLEANING and got 99% of the white streaks out of it (Still a few light streaks (Not very visible)).....


IM GLAD I GOT IT!!!!!


----------



## Dude111 (Oct 29, 2013)

My friend just got a whole shitload of records in yesterday and I got 4 amazing albums!!

1) Grand Funk - Closer to home
2) Blue Oyster Cult - Agents of Fortune (I LOVE THAT SONG 'DONT FEAR THE REAPER'!! -- I think this is thier BEST album)
3) REO Speedwagon - You can tune a Piano but you cant tune fish
4) REO Speedwagon - Nine Lives


----------



## boedicca (Oct 29, 2013)

Blunderbuss by Jack White


----------



## chikenwing (Oct 29, 2013)

I found an old Rusted root cassette yesterday in bottom of my desk draw.


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 29, 2013)

*Matt Dusk ... "Good News" album *


----------



## FJO (Oct 30, 2013)

The last music I bought?

To the best of my recollection it was a two CD collection of "Greatest Overtures" from the ever-shrinking classical music section of a popular store. And while I was there, I also bought an album by ABBA and one by Karen Carpenter, who were the last representatives of the decent light music to be heard.

If there ever was an indicator that America is dumbing down, it is the election and re-election of Obama, followed by loss of appreciation of classical music. Or for that matter, classical anything.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 30, 2013)

Today, I got Toby Keith's newest album and the Christmas album that I have waited 17 years for Trace Adkins to release which both hit the stores yesterday.   

God bless you and them always!!!   

Holly (a day one fan of Trace)


----------



## IrwinWaterfie (Oct 31, 2013)

I have a wide collection of music of each type and listen it on weekend or any spare time.Last time when i go to the market then i check alot of new latest albums but choose only two of them .

Dance Superstar Vol 1

Ska Vengers LP


----------



## choosy (Oct 31, 2013)

A few weeks ago I've bought  a CD from Raise against "End Game"


----------



## Dude111 (Nov 9, 2013)

I last got a replacement record for my Seals and Crofts Record  (BS 2886)

The one I got months ago from salvation army was in bad shape,noise and skips all thru it (BSK 3109) Quite sad indeed.... This one looks IN MUCH BETTER SHAPE... (I got this @ a friends place who sells records also (Its not his main business though))


----------



## Dude111 (Nov 21, 2013)

I just got a whole set of 'superstars of the 70s' collection today! (4 record set)

MAN DO I LOVE 70s MUSIC!!

I also got Simon and Garfunkel - Sounds of silence


----------



## hjmick (Nov 21, 2013)

Jimmy Buffett's new CD...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 8, 2013)

I have been wanting Greg Kihn's 1983 CD, _Kihnspiracy_, for a long time, and I had to pay a lot for it! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tQlKHd0GHg]The Greg Kihn Band - Talking To Myself - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 14, 2013)

I last got all these 

Greatest Country And Western Hits (No. 4) - This one is in Mono 
A 78: Frank Sinatra - That lucky old sun/Could Ja
A 78: Frank Sinatra - If I loved you/You'll never walk alone
A 78: Gene Autry - Rudolph the red nose reindeer/If it doesnt snow on christmas (*)


* - I found a FIRST PRESSING of this 78 -- The one I had didnt sound as good and had a skip @ the very end of the first song.. (Rudolph the red nosed reindeer) -- RED COLUMBIA LABEL (Sounds better than the re-press I had of this (As most original pressings do))


----------



## Dude111 (Jan 5, 2014)

I got an awesome SUPERTRAMP record a couple days ago!! -- Breakfast in America (1979)

I only knew 1 song by name (Take the long way home) -- The first 3 songs on side 1 however I HAVE LOVED MANY YEARS!!! (Just did not know the names)

Im glad I got it!!!


----------



## Dude111 (Jan 6, 2014)

I got 6 Frank Sinatra records today!! (All are in Mono)

1) Strangers in the night
2) This is Sinatra (VOL 2)
3) September of my years
4) That Old Feeling
5) Swing Easy
6) A swingin' affair


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 7, 2014)

I can't remember the last time I bought music...

but it was prolly before some of y'all were even born...


eta: if I hadda pay for YouTube, my answer would have been entirely different...


----------



## Dude111 (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyDUC1LUXSU]Robin Thicke - Blurred Lines ft. T.I., Pharrell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98jcb2eHjmg]I Want It - Viv and the Revival - YouTube[/ame]

I actually bought this, frequently youtube to mp3 stuff.  This song is from Verizon's latest commercial.  

Love to browse Good Will and pick up cd's.  Lost all our record albums 13 years ago when the damn basement flooded ... all the covers were ruined, stereo got ruined, tossed the records.  

Anyone else still hear certain songs and expect to hear a 'scratch' at a certain point?  lol, the good old days. 

My dad left a bunch of 78's at the house, don't know if they're still there or if they went to the Thrift Store.  There's a beautiful cherry cabinet that housed a record player/radio.  Don't know what happened to the radio part, it's gone.  Cabinet is gorgeous.  He used to play Big Band records on it, especially when he was having poker night.


----------



## Dude111 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ah man,i am so sorry buddy 

I got all these on monday 

Little river band - Time Exposure
Genesis - No Name on it (The one with 'Taking it all too hard' on it)
Genesis - A trick of the tail
Genesis - ...and then there were three...

I also got 'THE BEATLES LIVE' on VHS (1964) -- WOW THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I HAVE EVER SEEN THEM ALL IN PERSON!!!!! (Brought tears to my eyes it was so beautiful)


----------



## ChloeP80 (Jan 14, 2014)

I can't remember the last time I bought an album...youtube is all I need


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 14, 2014)

Mumford and sons


----------



## hangover (Jan 14, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT4jsdltN2c]Temple - Kings of Leon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snouter (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Dude111 (Mar 1, 2014)

I got 3 cassettes today 

1) Fine Young Cannibals - The Raw and the Cooked
2) Sade - Diamond life
3) Foreigner - Records (A collection of thier music (77-82))


Thankfully I can listen to my cassettes IN MONO which is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Dude111 (Mar 4, 2014)

I got 3 records on Monday 

1) Kansas - Point of Know Return (1977) -- Doesnt sound too good. On the album it says "This album was aphex processed" -- I looked up "Aphex processing" and discovered what it is.... DOESNT MAKE IT SOUND BETTER IN MY OPINION!! (The cassette I have "The best of Kansas" sounds better!!) 

I probably wont keep it...... (Its sad,people do stupid things to try and make stuff SOUND BETTER but in reality it makes it worse!!)

I hope they didnt mess up thier 1975 album like this (The one with "CARRY ON WAYWARD SON") Im still trying to find this one!!

2) Heart - Bebe Le Strange (1980)

3) Paul Simons Greatest Hits

I also got a 45!

Steely Dan - Only a fool/Reeling in the years (I have this song on my STEELY DAN 'GREATEST HITS' collection (2 record set))

First time I have heard ONLY A FOOL -- I like it!!


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 5, 2014)

My most recent music purchase was Straight No Chaser - Under the Influence


----------



## tonyj5 (Mar 5, 2014)

I just purchased head or Heart - the new Cristina Perri album.


----------



## Dude111 (Mar 9, 2014)

I got 4 records on saturday 

1) Frank Sinatra - Where are you (This one is in mono)
2) Conway Twitty - Hello darlin'
3) Conway Twitty - You've never been this far before
4) A 45: The beatles - I saw her standing there/I wanna hold your hand (I also have this album (Thier first album (THE LEVELS ARE HIGH ON THE 45 AND IT SOUNDS AWESOME!!)))


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 10, 2014)

Dude111 said:


> What music did you last buy??



I honestly don't remember...

it was prolly before somma y'all were born...


----------



## Dude111 (Mar 26, 2014)

I got 3 records on tuesday 

1) Johnny Mathis - Faithfully (This one is in mono)
2) Johnny Mathis - Open Fire,Two guitars (This one is in mono)
3) Stevie Wonder - Songs in the key of life


----------



## Dude111 (May 2, 2014)

Yesterday I got 2 records 

1) The cars - Shake it up
2) Hooters - Nervous Night


----------



## DriftingSand (May 2, 2014)

Motley Crue's "Red White and Crue."


----------



## idb (May 4, 2014)

Pokey La Farge LP on Saturday.


----------



## bayoubill (May 6, 2014)

prolly sumpin' from 'fore you were born...


----------



## seeJudy (May 9, 2014)

Buying a song on Internet is buying music? If yes, then my answer is:

Club Can't Handle Me

I need a song like this when I run ...


----------



## seeJudy (May 9, 2014)

Another is

Tonight (I'm Lovin' You)

Not Tonight (I'm Fuckin' You), BTW. lol


----------



## Asclepias (May 9, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0Xe6fxz11c"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0Xe6fxz11c[/ame]


----------



## Dude111 (Jun 6, 2014)

Yesterday I got 3 records and a cassette 

1) CASSETTE: Led Zepplin (No name on it -- I ALSO HAVE THIS ALBUM)
2) Styx - Paradise Theatre -- EXCELLENT ALBUM!!
3) The Best of the big bands
4) A 45: Simply red - If you dont know me by now/Move on out


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2014)

Serge Fiori "Le Monde est Virtuel".  First album in 28 years.


----------



## paris (Jun 15, 2014)

Just bought Hotter Than Hell by KISS


----------



## Snouter (Jun 16, 2014)

Umphrey's McGee Similar Skin on CD!

[youtube]F5V6W8oU9Hs[/youtube]


----------



## Dude111 (Jul 5, 2014)

I got 2 records today 

1) Seals & Croft - Down Home
2) Robert Hazard -- I THINK ITS HIS FIRST ALBUM (No name on it) -- EXCELLENT!! (1981)


I love that song ESCALATOR OF LIFE!!!!!


When I saw this @ salvation army,i saw the song "CHANGE REACTION" and @ first I thought it was that song by Journey "Chain reaction" that I love so I got the album!!

BOY IM GLAD I DID!!!!!!


----------



## Dude111 (Jul 16, 2014)

Today I got 'THE KIDS FROM THE BRADY BUNCH' - It has 11 songs on it that they sung on that show........ I DIDNT KNOW THEY MADE A RECORD OUT OF THEM!!!!!

Very nice


----------



## Politico (Jul 16, 2014)

Something I can't remember back in 1987.


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 16, 2014)

The new CDs by John Hiatt and Sturgill Simpson.


----------



## Dude111 (Jul 19, 2014)

I last got Bay City Rollers - No name on it


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/GRwTpKuy0NI]The Makem and Spain Brothers - Sessions - YouTube[/ame]

Makem and Spain


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 19, 2014)

Dude111 said:


> I last got Bay City Rollers - No name on it




Shopping thrift store albums is fun.

Found One with Sweet Virginia on it about 2 years ago.  Love it.  Also found one by Davey Jones...prior to his Monkee's days...and one by David Soul that I didn't know he made.  You can find interesting things in those bins sometimes.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yup ya sure can .. I have found alot of good analog media!!!


On wensday I got a cassette 

Cream - Strange Brew/Best of Cream (1983)


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2014)

Pennsylvania Polka - Frankie Yankovic


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 7, 2014)

I am reaching back to the roots of rock music, and bought an album of Les Paul and Mary ford:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOzB7I2y7Ic]HOW HIGH THE MOON - LES PAUL & MARY FORD - 1951 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

The new Judas Priest: _Redeemer of Souls_.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 7, 2014)

People *buy* music? No way, man! lol


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 15, 2014)

I got 5 records today...

1) Santana - Zebop
2) Rolling Stones - Flowers (This one is in Mono)
3) The Grateful Dead - Skeletons from the closet (Best of)
4) The Grateful Dead - Aoxomoxoa
5) Jackson Browne - Hold Out


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 15, 2014)

I just bought a CD version of "Who's Next".


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 25, 2014)

I got 2 concerts today on VHS!!

1) AC/DC live @ donington (8/17/91)
2) Aerosmith live @ texxas Jam 78 (7/4/78)

There were a few other ones I might have liked but they were DIGITALLY COMPROMISED and I dont want that crap........


----------



## Solutrean_Hypothesis (Aug 29, 2014)

*Three Suns! *Awesome.

I bought two CDs on Amazon.
Chistina Vantzou.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 30, 2014)

I last got IRON MAIDEN - 'Behind the iron curtain' on VHS (4 songs from various tours in 1984)

EXCELLENT!!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 31, 2014)

Last night I got Brad Paisley's new album named Moonshine In The Trunk.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Dude111 (Sep 2, 2014)

I got a cassette yesterday ('LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL' - a collection of rock and roll hits (50s/60s)) -- Its excellent!!!!!


----------



## Dude111 (Sep 10, 2014)

Today I got 4 cassettes.......

1) Led Zeppelin - 4th album
2) The Best of the Doors (1973 release)
3) Aerosmith - First album
4) Judas Priest - Defenders of the faith

.......and a VHS tape 

1) The Cure - Staring at the sea . the images


----------



## J.E.D (Sep 18, 2014)

Nine Inch Nails - The Fragile


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 18, 2014)

I've bought Records, 8 Track Tapes, Cassettes, CD's, LaserDisks and DVD's. I'm DONE buying music!


----------



## Dude111 (Jan 7, 2015)

I got 4 records today 

1) Styx - Equinox (EXCELLENT -- I HAVE ALREADY LISTENEND TO IT)
2) Genesis - Duke (I have been wanting this for awhile)
3) Genesis - ...and then there were three...
4) Pat Benetar - Precious time (I have this on cassette also)


I do feel guilty however.... On my Styx Album is a sticker from a record store that used to be in town here and it has thier price listed... $6.99 and here I got it for 99 cents!!

I do feel guilty getting all this beautiful media for almost nothing,I feel like I am stealing it/not respecting it!!


----------

